# PF-9 . . . Pinky Extension or not?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Kel-Tec ships a Pinky Extension for the PF-9 mags. I have large-ish hands. I am not sure I like it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

This should only depend on whether you need it or not. Do you feel comfortable shooting the gun without the extension?

-Jeff-


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I too have largish hands, that's why I stuck with the P-11 and the pinky extension.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*pinkey ext.*

Just took my new 
pf 9 out to shoot. The pinkey floor plate added noting to comfort or function for me and made the printing in the wallet holster worse.

the regular floor plate is fine 4 me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't have a PF-9. I've just bought a P-3AT, though.
I think that finger extensions on pocket-gun magazines defeat the purpose of having a tiny pistol: they make the gun larger (well, OK, longer).
I suggest that it's better to learn to shoot the mini-gun mrgreen in its smallest configuration, and then carry it that way.
You're much more likely to have it in your pocket, if it's easier to pocket it.

(Jean and I will be in Lost Angles until the 11th, closing up a recently-deceased aunt's apartment, and settling her affairs. See you on the 12th, or maybe a little later.)


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Think I'd like it for shooting purposes but not for concealment purposes.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

seatmaker said:


> Think I'd like it for shooting purposes but not for concealment purposes.


extension sat between mylittle and 4th finger and was awkward.
only one mag can with my 
p9 so I had to maka a choice.....................no.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dyna;
The extension fits between my 4th and pinky fingers, and it helps me steady the gun in my hand. I find it does not adversely affect either the concealability or the carryability of the weapon. I'll keep using it.

I note you changed your avatar. I like this one better, FWIW. ;-)
Fred



Dynamik1 said:


> Kel-Tec ships a Pinky Extension for the PF-9 mags. I have large-ish hands. I am not sure I like it.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hank98498 said:


> Dyna;
> The extension fits between my 4th and pinky fingers, and it helps me steady the gun in my hand. I find it does not adversely affect either the concealability or the carryability of the weapon. I'll keep using it.
> 
> I note you changed your avatar. I like this one better, FWIW. ;-)
> Fred


Thanks for the feedback Fred! I tried it both ways and am not completely sure - will decide after the PF9 comes back from Cocoa.

As for the avatar - thanks! That's wifey and I on our 1st date in Alexandria, VA 4 years ago! I drove 11hrs for the 1st date - you betcha I was gonna have a picture to remember it by even if it was the worst 1st date ever!! Luckily The Man upstairs didnt let me down - when I let Him open the doors I usually like whats on the other side - when I try picking which doors to open ugly beasts jump out at me! Ha!


----------



## shamrock86 (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have big hands, but i don't prefer the pinky extension. The curved design uncomfortably pushes my pinky up. Maybe if the extension wasn't curved outwards. But at that point why not just get a larger clip. 

- Jeff


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dyna;
Where is Pittsboro? My dad used to live in Alexandria; now he's in Roanoke. I'll be flying in to Raleigh-Durham (RDU) the end of Feb and driving to ROA for a visit. Dad's 92 now, so I try to see him a couple times each year. He's retired, but he still preaches about 3 Sundays each month as fill-in for pastors who need a break or for congregations in between pastors.
"Hank" aka Fred



Dynamik1 said:


> That's wifey and I on our 1st date in Alexandria, VA 4 years ago! I drove 11hrs for the 1st date - you betcha I was gonna have a picture to remember it by even if it was the worst 1st date ever!! Luckily The Man upstairs didnt let me down - when I let Him open the doors I usually like whats on the other side - when I try picking which doors to open ugly beasts jump out at me! Ha!


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't tried the extension yet but don't think I would like it with medium sized hands. Gun kicks quite a bit and I think given the short grip, to my hand anyway, that it would not get under the pinky enough to do much other than cause pain. If one could get a full hook under then I imagine it would tame some of the recoil and provide a bit more control. Depends on the shooter and hand size. I agree the extension tends to defeat pocket concealment and could hamper draw presentation.


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

The pinky extension makes holding this gun so much more comfortable, the only question is finding one.


----------



## bftiedt (Oct 13, 2009)

i am really thinking about getting one of these to carry when i wont be able to carry my S&W .40 or to just keep in the truck. if you dont mind me asking what did you pay of it?


----------



## hafcafdcaf (Nov 6, 2009)

*Handall Jr. from Hogue*

This has probably been mentioned elsewhere, if that is the case I will repeat it here. I highly recommend the Hogue Handall Jr. for the PF9. I bought one of these sleeves at a local dealer for 10 bucks and it took me less than five minutes to install. It adds no signature to the pistol, but it makes it feel much more comfortable with or without the grip extension. I keep the extension in the pistol in the holster and the extension-less mag in reserve. I would say that this makes the pistol much more point-able, and makes it fill the hand better while reducing the slippery feeling of the composite. The grip fits without any trimming and it fits like it was made specifically for this pistol.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

I voted no little finger extension. I bought the gun because it is small. No desire to add extra size.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*Pinky?????*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzz


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I voted no, even though this is a very personal preference. I got the PF9 for its incredibly thin concealment at 12 oz.
It's not much fun to shoot at the range, especially with +Ps, but a mag every-other-month + my other sidearms, keeps me in good practice for defensive use.
The pocketclip works perfectly in my RF jeans pocket.

I did get the finger extension for my P3AT and can actually lock 2 of my big fingers on the grip now. However, it does increase the grip size significantly, so I may remove it, eventually.
My wife, retired, with tiny/weak hands, does not like the grip extension on her P3AT, even though she carries it in her purse. [??]

Last I saw these mag extensions was on ebay for about $8.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*PF-9 useability*



seatmaker said:


> Think I'd like it for shooting purposes but not for concealment purposes.


* A KelTec is not a shooting gun because after about 40-50 rounds at the range your hand and trigger finger WILL hurt. It is however a great EDC after a bit of Fluff n Buff.*


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I just aquired a PF9, and I put the pinky extension on it. I like it, because the little gun has a very healthy recoil. Gives me better control. I also added this http://www.ktaddons.com/products.htm with same issue. I took it out today and ran over 100 rounds through without any problems. That brings the total rounds through the gun at over 200 right out of the box. Without clean & lube or any fluff & buff. I have also gotten a couple of more magazines with pinky exensions.

Marty


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You did not clean the gun before you shot it and still haven't yet? Good luck and have fun with your new weapon and all the add ons.

RCG


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> You did not clean the gun before you shot it and still haven't yet? Good luck and have fun with your new weapon and all the add ons.
> 
> RCG


I bought it from local small gun shop. I field stripped and it looked good, so I decided to give it a try. If I had any problems I would contributed them to being loaded with packing grease or some such, but it ran fine. Now I will take it down and give it good clean and lube. 
We did the same thing to my wife's Glock 27 without any problems.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't use my little finger on it but wrap it underneath the magazine. My ring finger rests on the extension where the pinky is supposed to rest quite nicely.


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

I just bought a Kel-Tec PF-9 and it had the pinky extension on both the magazines. I removed them. Not sure why it's called "Pinky" since I have small hands and my pinky doesn't come close to fitting on the grip. 

Without the extension, no issues for me. Personally, I'd prefer a 2 round extension for it...then my pinky will have a place to sit. Does anyone make one?

Don


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought a PF-9 last week and was able to shoot it over the weekend for the first time. I also purchased and extra mag with it so I was able to try with and without the extension. This may be an issue because it is new, but the empty mags would not fall from the gun. Instead they had to be pulled out when the slide is back (not so much closed). The extension made this easy, but I sure hope with another 100-200 rounds it fixes itself. I would rather not have the extension.

Anybody else have this issue with their NIB PF-9?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have this weapon, but I think that if you leave off the pinkie extension and shoot enough you will never miss it. If you shoot with the pinkie extension first and then take it off it will never feel right again. I would leave it off for 500 rounds or so to see if I could adapt to it. The grip size is the part that prints through tee-shirts (where I would carry this type of weapon) so I would want the grip to be as small as possible. So I vote to leave it off for the first 500 rounds (don't switch back and forth).


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have this weapon but if I did I would shoot it for 3 or 4 months regularly without the pinkie extension exclusively. After that time I would imagine I would have adapted to the grip and would not miss the extension. 

If you apply the extension early you will miss it no matter what.

By in large the human body (and mind) is highly adaptable. I would not compromise the concealability until I have exhausted my efforts to adapt to the weapon without the grip extension.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a P3AT with the pinky extension on two mags, and one without. When I carry in the pocket, I put the magazine without the extension on it. That extension tends to "print" through my pocket.:anim_lol:


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

*Kel-Tec is now selling +1 magazine extensions...*

...solid, very well designed. Shooting is veru much improved. The roughly 1/2" increased height of the PF9 effects concealability a bit...but not by much.

http://www.keltecweapons.com/product/pf-9-1-grip-extension/

Don


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Kel-Tec has just come out with a magazine extention that also adds +1 capasity to the magazine making the gun 8+1. I just ordered one this morning. You can get it just the base plate extention or pre-installed on a new magazine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I plan on ordering a nine round magazine from Cheaper Than Dirt for my P3AT. These are factory mags that run only about 24.00 dollars.


----------



## XDM6951 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a PF9 Bought 2 extensions . Fit real good . However the PF9 I have is a dog


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

XDM6951 said:


> However the PF9 I have is a dog


Whats wrong with your PF9?
I had some hiccups with mine in the beginning, but after F&B and a couple thousand rounds through it, it's like a Timex


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

My vote is for no extension. But, it really depends on how you carry it. In a good IWB holster, the pinky extension might not make that much difference.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

XDM6951 said:


> However the PF9 I have is a dog


Yes, what is wrong with your pf9?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

XDM6951 said:


> I have a PF9...However the PF9 I have is a dog





Greybeard said:


> Yes, what is wrong with your pf9?


More important, what's wrong with your dog?


----------



## silverback (May 3, 2017)

Gee plate just came put for pf9. Got mine for the p11
Works great
No added length.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------

